# Autosmart Carnauba Gold



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Being new here i have seen one or two comments about autosmart carnauba gold, a product i have used for over 15yrs. Some here commented its horrible and it is not popular.

I use AG SRP and then a light coat of carnauba gold and then buff it up with a MF cloth, give good beading but reading the comments here on other waxes the duration of my beading is nothing like as long.

Between waxing i use AG Wash an Wax and then dry with a MF Towel.

I know the Carnauba Gold is a paste wax so is this the problem with it paste durability against a hard wax. would Collinite 476s be a major improvement over my AS Gold

What I am looking for is a superier shiny finish that says wow


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Autosmart Carnauba Gold is not a wax as such its an all in one. It cleans,polishes and waxes at the same time. It will remove most of whatevers underneath it so no need for the srp. I use Carnauba Gold followed by Autosmarts new WAX heres a pic of them on my 20 year old MR2


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

amazing shine mate ,, red defo the colour of my next motor ,,, , thought about black as no colour polishes like black but no car looks as dirty so quick as black , had lots of silver so want a change , love my gold volvo like , would have another gold car but defo fancy red ,, my italian mate used to say if you cant afford a ferrari , at least buy one the same colour lol


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> amazing shine mate ,, red defo the colour of my next motor ,,, , thought about black as no colour polishes like black but no car looks as dirty so quick as black , had lots of silver so want a change , love my gold volvo like , would have another gold car but defo fancy red ,, my italian mate used to say if you cant afford a ferrari , at least buy one the same colour lol


Cheers mate, believe it or not it was white in places when i got it it was that badly faded. Red really is rewarding when polishing and waxing. The MR2 is about the closest thing ill ever get to a Ferrari :thumb:


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Thinking about some Collinite 476 do you think i'd get better results? 

After the Carnauba Gold and buff i still feel it lacks that final wow factor like you have on your red car. It seems wax after the Carnauba Gold is the way to go then.

Collinite 476 seems highly rated here might get some to try, car is a 18m old Seat in Matallic Grey, understand gey wont jump out at you like your red


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

IbizaFR said:


> Being new here i have seen one or two comments about autosmart carnauba gold, a product *i have used for over 15yrs.* Some here commented its horrible and it is not popular.
> 
> I use AG SRP and then a light coat of carnauba gold and then buff it up with a MF cloth, give good beading but reading the comments here on other waxes the duration of my beading is nothing like as long.
> 
> ...


Surprised you have been using it that long and not realised it is essentially a polish 
The marketing blurb never mentioned it lasting ages, and put up against other polishes it can hold it's own.
Anyways there are plenty of protective wax/sealants that can be applied after carnauba gold, I agree carnauba gold is not a well talked about polish, but it is very far from rubbish, especially once the foam or microfibre applicators are dumped one may find it is one of the better products.


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Its something a group of us bought from the Autosmart van all those years back and continued on with, and if i had not got my das-6 and found this forum I may never have been the wiser :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

IbizaFR said:


> Its something a group of us bought from the Autosmart van all those years back and continued on with, and if i had not got my das-6 and found this forum I may never have been the wiser :thumb:


It can easily be applied by hand, but as mentioned earlier, it is not a scene product :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

IbizaFR said:


> Thinking about some Collinite 476 do you think i'd get better results?
> 
> After the Carnauba Gold and buff i still feel it lacks that final wow factor like you have on your red car. It seems wax after the Carnauba Gold is the way to go then.
> 
> Collinite 476 seems highly rated here might get some to try, car is a 18m old Seat in Matallic Grey, understand gey wont jump out at you like your red


If your looking for more 'wow' factor then you need to go back to the machine polishing stage. Hand polishes and waxes can only provide a certain amount of gloss/shine/bling (whatever you wish to call it). The majority of the finish is achieved at the machine polishing stage.


----------

